# Esuper



## elephant (2 June 2008)

Has anyone got any up to date opinions (good or bad) about this organisation?


----------



## hangseng (2 June 2008)

elephant said:


> Has anyone got any up to date opinions (good or bad) about this organisation?




Yes I am using them and they have served me very well. One of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## auric (3 June 2008)

same here best decision i made moved over from supereasy, no problems, been with them for 2 years


----------



## Julia (3 June 2008)

What sort of information do they give you re your tax return each year?

Presumably they arrange the audit?

How confident are you that the audit is genuinely done by an independent organisation in order to offer you complete protection?
How do you know this?


----------



## hangseng (3 June 2008)

Julia said:


> What sort of information do they give you re your tax return each year?
> 
> Presumably they arrange the audit?
> 
> ...




Hi Julia, good questions.

Yes they do arrange the audit. As for independence I contacted the ATO to ensure they were approved to be doing what they do before I signed up. I am yet to see what they actually do with this.

My comment was based on the service and advice offered to date. I am yet to actually have the audit but they have provided me with very clear advice and guidance to assist with compliance. The other implication of my comment was the ease of the set-up and the professional manner they dealt with the process. Very helpful and courteous as well.

I have made myself fully aware of the compliance aspects, with assistance from them and the ATO, I have no doubt my fund is compliant and I meet Trustee requirements. Also I am a certified auditor and will be watching them very closely to ensure they meet the strict auditing standards required. 

If I have have any concerns at all, I have an exceptional accountant. I will simply engage him as he is a certified auditor. This is so important to my retirement plans if there is anything untoward I would simply report to the regulator and change. So far so good and no need for concern.

But that's me. So far my returns are exceptional and by far exceed the performance of my old fund, which is the main criteria of providing for fund members long term benefit in retirement.

Sorry for the long reply


----------



## Julia (4 June 2008)

Thanks, Hang Seng.   As far as I know E-super don't accept people who already have their Fund set up so not possible to switch to them for me.
If anyone knows to the contrary could they please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## bigdog (23 February 2013)

Julia said:


> Thanks, Hang Seng.   As far as I know E-super don't accept people who already have their Fund set up so not possible to switch to them for me.
> If anyone knows to the contrary could they please let me know.
> Thanks.




*eSuper now accept existing SMSF's*

*Transition Existing SMSF * 

If you already have an Existing SMSF, ESUPERFUND can attend to the annual compliance obligations for that SMSF.  The process to transition an Existing SMSF to ESUPERFUND is detailed below. 

http://www.esuperfund.com.au/Home/Setup/TransitionExistingSMSF.aspx

I would be interested to hear from members that have transferred the SMSF to eSuper

I am very interested in the experiences, advantages and disadvantages!


----------



## IFocus (23 February 2013)

bigdog said:


> *eSuper now accept existing SMSF's*
> 
> *Transition Existing SMSF *
> 
> ...




I would also be interested in anyone's experiences transferring, the costs are easily 1/2 what I currently pay.

Also be really interested if anyone has linked IB to their account.


----------



## sydboy007 (23 February 2013)

I brought up running my own SMSF with my financial adviser last year.  I'd see the esuper add for the free set up and first year free audit deal and thought the annual cost was quite competitive against what I was currently paying in an industry fund.

He said that he'd been with esuper for a few years and had been happy with their service, and there's quite a few in the industry that also use them.

The few times I've emailed them with a question I've ha da prompt reply that's been easy to follow.

So far so good and I'm really enjoying having the complete controll and visibility that you get.


----------

